# help my fire and ice baby beardie hasnt ate since i brought her home



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

i need some help this is my 3rd beardie my others settled in fast and ate straight away but i just cant get this one to eat im getting worried now as she is only small and i have run out of ideas can anyone help fran:sad:


----------



## Cherry Lola (Oct 2, 2008)

i don't mean to worry you but if you have tried every thing else like feeding her separately from the others if they are together and a variety of different types of food etc then it could be that she might have an infection it might be worth going to the vets, but how long have you had her? she might still just be trying to settle in but taking a bit longer than you had hoped x


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

iv had her since thursday mornin hun and since then she has had 2 crickets that was yesterday so hopefully it was just her settling in x


----------

